# 

## .88

! 
     -,       .00.2009 ( 2009 ),     "       .."!    : 2009 ,   ..?

----------


## mvf

> : 2009 ,   ..?


.      107  109?

----------


## .88

,   ..  :Smilie:   31.12.2009,     !?

----------


## mvf

4     -   ""?

----------


## .88

9       : 23.10.2009  :Big Grin:

----------


## Demin

*.88*,     108?   ,     106 ?

----------


## mvf

> .88,     108?


 ,   " "    ?

----------


## .88

.00.2009,      ( ..)  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

,    ...

----------


## .88

mvf, ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

(107)   .

  107      ,   10 ,      ,         (".").
       ()      (),      , - "..".
            (),      ,    :
	"" -  ;
	"" -  ;
	"" -  ;
	"" -  .
 4-  5-              ( 01  12),    -   ( 01  04),   -   (01  02).
 3-  6-           (".").
 7 - 10      ,     .
       4-  5-      .                ()       ()   ,        .

	    :
	".02.2010"; ".01.2010"; ".02.2010"; ".00.2010".

----------

> (107)   .
> 
>   107      ,   10 ,      ,         (".").
>        ()      (),      , - "..".
>             (),      ,    :
> 	"" -  ;
> 	"" -  ;
> 	"" -  ;
> 	"" -  .
> ...


  ,    ,     ,         ()  9 .    :
.03.2013 (..   9 ,   ,     3- )
30.09.2013 (..     - ,        01.01.13  30.09.13.
.00.2013 (..     ,       ).

 , , ,  -  ?!

----------

> ,    ,     ,         ()  9 .    :
> .03.2013 (..   9 ,   ,     3- )
> 30.09.2013 (..     - ,        01.01.13  30.09.13.
> .00.2013 (..     ,       ).
> 
>  , , ,  -  ?!


  :Smilie: 
25.10.2013 (     9 )

----------


## 2007

.03.2013

----------

!
    ,          ?

----------

